# Gibberish45 (my home theater project)



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I just so happened to get a call from the customer who I did the home theater project for. Thought you'd like to check it out.

...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Here some other pics we did in his Casa

...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

This was completed a year ago, we used sw venetian plaster, and duration base coat with bm oil glaze

...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Very nice! Was it to work in that nightclub lighting?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

dang, does that have its own concession stand too? Is that VP or marbeling technique? Nice job.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Gibberish45 said:


> Very nice! Was it to work in that nightclub lighting?


All the lighting was installed after we finished. Believe it or not they are moving and will most likely be doing more decorative coating at his new home. We already did some smooching. 

We were called back to touch up for the new residence

...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

MikeCalifornia said:


> dang, does that have its own concession stand too? Is that VP or marbeling technique? Nice job.


Both, the darker areas are sw faux immersions vp, the other is ragging with bm oil glaze

...


----------

